# Hi to all - I am new - and just had my 1st day of IVF



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello All  

I have just started IVF ICSI - today has been my first day with Synarel.  

I am glad that I found, by accident, this website.  IVF is new to me, I do not know what to expect or who to talk to as everyone around me is pregnant ... but reading some of the posts has already helped.  

In summary - I am 37, my hubbie 39.  We are late starters, only TTC for 2 years.  Done all tests, I am on but my hubbie has oligoteratozoospermia, hence ICSI.  We are doing it privately as I am too old for NHS.  So far I am happy with my clinic. 

Lets hope all will go well!


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Happy Hippo! FF is a lifeline for those seeking support, information and friendship whilst going through fertility issues. Fellow FF members are fantastic pressure valves when family, friends, doctors and partners often just don't "get" what you're going through. It has held my hand throughout treatment and I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge, both of which are key factors in at least maintaining some level of sanity!

I'm sorry to hear that you've been trying for a while without success, it's hard going, particularly as you say when everyone around you is pregnant.    You never know, though, some of those pregnant around you may be so due to IVF as well - I remember that when I first started telling people we were doing IVF, I was really surprised by how many friends and colleagues had been through the same. And you aren't late starters compared to many on here (me included!) - statistically you've got a good chance with IVF which is fab. 

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

I've added some links which you may find helpful:

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~ *CLICK HERE

(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *International/Regional boards*. This is especially useful for finding people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck, I really hope that you'll be posting the best news on here in the next month or so.     

Martha X


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Martha

thanks for your lovely reply!


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

My pleasure!  Hope I haven't given you too much homework!  Xx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi happy hippo!

Just wanted to pop in and say 'hello' and wish you lots of luck for your icsi    I haven't started my IVF yet, but have our first consultation next week (bit nervous!).  Hope you find lots of help and support on here, I'm new too, and so far have found this site really helpful and usually can't wait to log in and find out what's going on every day, it's been really reassuring  

Good luck!


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi NosilaB!

consultation part is rather easy so dont be too nervous!  

You are right, its nice to log in and talk to people who understand what we are going through.  I am currently considerying whether to tell my brother in law and his wife (nobody knows in our family apart from my parents).  Its hard as my sister in law has just announced she is pregnant - and there I would be telling them we have tried for ages but all we can do is to try IVF...!  I am seeing them on Saturday, not sure what to do.  I guess I do not want them to pity us or feel awkward as they are expecting and have no issues...

anyway, all the best and keep me posted how you are doing!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hiya!

Yeah...guess the consultation will be ok, just all feels a bit nerve-wracking!  

But yes, it's definitely good to come on here and talk to others who are going through the same thing and understand you, you don't feel so alone then, so that has to be a good thing.  Yes it's hard to know who to tell isn't it, a few of my friends at work know, and they are soooo supportive, and I've told some of my family - although when I was talking to my mum the other eve, she said "I know in the beginning it was a secret, but as most people know now...."  oh great!  hahaha!  So much for keeping it to ourselves then!  I don't think anyone has been 'gossiping' I just think word has naturally spread.  I don't mind really, saves me telling everyone I guess - and it's stops all the "so when are you two going to have a baby?" comments!

I know what you mean though, as my niece is pregnant (due at the end of November) and she was dreading telling me she was expecting - when she did, I had my cry, felt sorry for myself for a while but then was mostly ok.  It'll be weird at the family Christmas meal this year (we're all so spread out so it's the only time we really all get together) as she'll have a 2 week old baby - I'll probably have another cry when I see her, but then I'll be ok (I hope!), as I don't want to make her feel awkward  

Hope you're weekend goes well, whatever you decide to do


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi again!

all my best friends have had babies while I was TTC - I know what you mean about the tears!  And over a year of stress  

But we are on the way now, I am trying to be optimistic!   I am guessing you are in similar situation - IVF in private clinic as we are to old for NHS?  I am getting is done in London at Lister, we had all our tests done on NHS so the consultation was easy and we were able to start straight away, I just had to wait for the right day of the month.  Today is my secong day on the spray. 

Have you all your tests done too? Keep me posted and all the best!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep, like you it seems while we've been TTC everyone else is either pregnant or just had a baby....    I've just had a few tears this lunchtime as I met up with a friend who has 2 small children, and it really made me crave having a little one of my own, I then had a few tears when updating her on where I am with my treatment and the disappointment so far 

Luckily we get one free cycle of IVF on the NHS before I'm 40, which is why our consultant wants to get going asap I think, as time is running out for funding.  So if this first cycle doesn't work then I'm not sure what we'll do as we don't really have the money for further treatment....so we'll have to wait and see what happens and just take it from there....I think it's so unfair how all the PCTs are different on what funding they'll give and to what age!

Yes we've both just had all our tests done, so we get those results when we go next Wednesday - eek!! Bit nervous as it was a year ago we were both tested last, and a lot could have changed in a year....but fingers crossed that all is still as it was (i.e. no worse!)  

Hope all is ok with your treatment so far?  Am keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

hello  

good luck with your consultation this week!  hope you can start ASAP.  (I just had to wait till 21st day of my cycle to start). Let me know how it goes! 

with me all ok so far, i was worried i would feel the spray as i was told it can affect mood etc but i am still just "normal"!   i lost apetite for some of the things i normally liked but not sure if its the spray ... i think i may start injections this week but this should be certain end of the week. 

all the best, keep me posted!


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi,

I just wanted to say "good luck" with the IVF Treatment.  I'm new to all of this as well, as I just had the lap and dye five wks ago, and was told that we would need IVF with ICSI.  

We are having our follow up consultation this week, which will tell us more.  However, I am feeling quite nervous about this, but we will hopefully get some answers.

I am hoping we don't have to wait too long for our 1st cycle.  I hope it really works out for you, and a big   from me.

Take Care.


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi both

Happy...hippo - I'll def keep you posted, will let you know what happens after tomorrow's appointment.  Good to hear that the spray hasn't affected your moods - that's the part my DH is worried about heehee, bless him!  I've been ok so far on Clomid etc, it's hasn't changed my moods that much - so fingers crossed that the IVF hormones don't mess them up too much either  

Susan2 - good luck with your follow up appointment!  I'm feeling nervous too, so we can feel nervous together  

Sending lots of luck to you both


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Girls

nice that we found each other - keep me posted please.  

I am still on spray, waiting to start injections, hopefuly this week...

all the best


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi girls, hope is a well   I need ivf too, havent started it yet, got my consultation with the doc on the 31st this month, and really really hoping he wil just say we can start now   On that day I will be on day 15 of my cycle and been told injections starts on day 21, so please please please dont let me wait another month  
All my boods are done, so hoping for the best

Hugs to all of you
xxx


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Jelly

welcome to our discussion!

I have started already, 7th day today - on the 21st day of your cycle you shall be starting with nasal spray.  Thats what I am taking now, twice a day and I am waiting for my period.  Once this starts (i.e. day one of my next cycle) I have to go back to hospital and then start injections.  Unless there are different methods you shall be probably doing what I am doing.  I was in a simillar situation - had my consultation ca 3 weeks ago and when we confirmed we were happy to start straight away I was given the spray and all instructions, paperwork etc.  There is a lot of paperwork! 

Good luck, keep me posted!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi happy...hippo!

Just wanted to let you know that my consultation last week went ok.  I was told my FSH levels have gone up in the last year, so prob no chance of a BFP on Clomid etc, so only way forward is IVF.  Have been given the nasal spray ready to start taking on day 21 of my cycle (next week!) and the auto-injector and needles to practice on an orange!  Like you, I have to wait until my period starts and then phone clinic to arrange collection of drugs.  I had a few tears when talking to the nurse about sedation/cannula and she was really good, I told her I WILL cry lol!  And she said "that's ok, you can cry, squeeze my hand or just do whatever you need to do".  So that's it for now really, have been given our timetable and so injections should start around the end of November with EC around mid December - it's all go now!!  

Have you started your injections yet, or are you still on the spray?  How's it all going?


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Nosila,

My follow-up appt. went ok, and have been given lots of consent forms to fill in, and dates of the IVF and ICSI information evening.  We have also been given our nurse consultation appt. at the end of Nov. so will know more then.

Take it easy, and keep in touch.


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi girls,
didnt want to read and run,
im on my second cycle ivf which i start in jan, dec af,
if you need to ask me any thing please do, as iv been through it all,

some girls do have diff what they call protocals, which some girls start dr on injections or spray, i started on the spray and the stimming injections,

can i give you a few tips, when you start to stimm or even start now, have lots of protien, up to 60g a day, i had it mostly in smoothy, with protien shakes called whey, you add it to milk and fruit if you like, mix it all up and alovely smoothy shake,
also chicken, fish, cheese, eggs, ham, beef, cottage cheese, beans, the protien make you good juice eggs....
also i will warn you that when you are stimming you will feel really bloted and heavey down below, just take it easy and dont be so hard on your self if you feel sleepy,
you will be carrying all them lovely follies around with you with eggs inside,
goo luck and wishing you all the best,  
im hear if you want to ask qs, xxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Susan2!

So glad your follow up appt. went well!  We had to do all our consent forms at our appt. last week - shed loads of paperwork!  We didn't get invited to an open eve (don't think they hold them at our clinic), but we did have a consultation with a nurse, so that was good, we were able to ask her questions.  Keep us posted, and good luck!  

Hi Clairescott26 - thanks for the info, will try and take as much of that on board as poss.  So much info to take in isn't there, it's nice to know others out there are going through the same thing, and are able to give advice and share tips, thanks!  

I have a slight unexpected prob in that I've had 2 'inconclusive' smear tests this year, and had to go for another this week - if the results come back inconclusive again it might put a hold on my treatment, as our consultant wants me to have it done and get the results before we get going I think - nurse marked my test as urgent for the lab so hopefully we'll get the results by Tuesday (1st Nov) as that's when I'm supposed to start the nasal spray!  Talk about cutting it fine!  If not I'll have to phone my clinic and find out what they want me to do.  Nurse said if I get 3 consecutive inconclusive results then I'll get a hospital referral - great!  Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi nosilab......glad to help as i no what it is like to not no much when first strating and can be a scary time the unnone,
im   your next test comes back clear and no more investegating, and you can start dr, xx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck Nosila, and hope your inconclusive test results come back clear, and that you can start treatment ASAP.  

The Open evening was really interesting, but as you can guess, there was a lot of information to take in.  We are just waiting for our nurse consultation now, and planning to go away for a few days before we start our tx.

Take care   xx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks ladies!  Fingers crossed eh!


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

hello all
I had some rubbish time recently so I missed some of your conversations.  First of all my body started to respond to the spray and my moods went very up and down, it was crazy and hard.  Then my period was late and i was panicking as I couldnt start injections.  Finally it came and I am now having injections (day5 today) but I am still spotting every day and it worries me a lot.  I even called my hospital on Saturday and two nurses gave me contradictory views so my weekend was rubbish ...   Luckly I am back at the hospital tomorrow for the 2nd scann so at least Ill know more.  But I have been very stressed and I am in a bad state of mind and body ...    I thought when we start the process it will be great but actually I am soooo stressed. 

clairescott26 - have you experienced any spotting/bleeding while being on stimms?  I read that it happens but it doesnt stop me from worrying.  Thanks for your tips - Ill start having more proteins. 

Susan2 - when is your nurse consultation?  do you know the date you can start?  I am keeping fingers crossed!  

jellyburchnall - how did the consultation go?  

NosilaB - hope you had your results back and you have started!  

love to all, will update you tomorrow x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi happy hippo, i didnt stop when stimming, but i new a girl who is on here 4 cycle did, but when it come to her scan like your having every thing was a ok, and the treament went on, now today she has a bfp, whoooh,
good luck with your scan and hope it will come good for you, try not to worrie, the spotting could be just old blood,


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello clairescott26!

Just came back from my second sacan and yes, everything is ok!  thank you so much for support.  

Hope you are all ok too.  

better day today!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi happy...hippo!

Really sorry to hear you've been having such a rubbish time!  You poor thing    I'm sooooo glad to hear that your scan went well today though and that they have confirmed everything is ok - phew!  It's good to hear that you're having a better day today, I hope it continues that way for you  

Well, I finally got a result from my smear (3rd time lucky!) and it came back negative - woohoo!  So it's all go with the treatment now *gulp*!  I've been having a mix of emotions over the last few days - I'm excited and nervous at the same time - nervous 'cos it's all very 'real' now, and dreading the self-injecting, but excited that it could really happen now!  I hope my moods aren't affected too badly by all these drugs, as I don't think my DH will cope    He's not coping great now!!  Fingers crossed it'll all be ok    So anyway, today is day 1 of the spray!!......

 to all xx


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi NosilaB

this is great news!    So pleased you can start!  My moods were fine for the first few days, it only got bad at the end, near the period.  

Enjoy the spray!  it does leave a horrible aftertaste but who cares, its a way forward!  

x

ps I was scared of the injections but they are actually very easy!  just do it an you will be surprised that there is no pain really.


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

happy hippo thats fab news scan went ok sweeti, phew, how many more days have you left to stimm have you got to go back for another scan, im glad to help, xx

nosilb.....fab it came back clear and you can move 4ward and start dr, i found the spray went down the back of my throat, but then least you no its going in and working, because some days you think am i doing it right, because there is nothing to say it is or is not, drives you a bit   as happy hippo said once you do the injecting a few times it become easyer, to tell the  truth i could not wait to do the next one, i was like right whats the time i want to jab....


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks both!    I was really over the moon when I got the results back yesterday, such a relief and one less thing to worry about - so that has to be good!   I can concentrate on starting my tx now, and put all my energy into that instead.

lol Claire!! I hope I'm like you and that I'm 'converted' re the injections - it'd be great to be able to look forward to having them heehee!!  I'll let you know how I get on once I start them....

 xx


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi All

had another scan today, my dose was increased on Tuesday from 225 t0 300.  All was ok.  My next scan is on Monday as the doctor thought all was ok - just time and slow growth is needed.  The nurse thinks that my egg collection will be on Wednesday but Ill know for sure on Monday.  

Will keep you posted.  Glad everyone seems well!  

x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

Seeing as a few of you are cycling together more or less, why not jump on a cycle buddies thread?

You've got a few options. First there's the general cycle buddies thread -*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Alternatively, there's a cycle buddies thread on the IVF board -http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272268.new#new

Or there's yet another on the ICSI board - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262854.384

Take your pick!

And very best of luck to you all

Martha x


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi All  

not sure where you are are now - but I hope you are all well.  I just wanted to let you know that I had my EC on Friday and had 4 eggs fertilised on Saturday. 
ET possibly today or on Wednesday - cant sleep as I am waiting for the clinic to call me and confirm this morning. 
Keep your fingers crossed and please keep in touch - would like to know how you are getting on  
x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi ya, happy hippo, iv got my fingers crossed for your et, and lots of    sending your way, did clinci call yesterday and what did they say ,xx


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

hello  clairescott 

we got 4 good quality embrios and I am going for ET on Wednesday (day 5 so it will be blastocyst transfer)

then it will be just  

hope you are well - you havent got long to wait!

x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

happyhippo....whoooh my love that fab....good luck for wens and your 2ww.....try and keep chilled as much as you can,
and dont go to  ....it will be easy said than done, and the pressies you will be taking can play with your mind and bodie,


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey happy...hippo!!

Woohoo!! Fantastic news about 4 eggs fertilising from EC last Friday, brilliant news!!  So glad it's all going so well for you, I will be keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow and then for your 2ww....how exciting!!  Please keep us posted 

I'm still sniffing at the mo with the Synarel.  For personal reasons I asked to stick to my original timetable (as I could have probably brought stimms forward), and so I'm due to start my injections on 30th Nov, with EC due w/c 12th Dec....so I quite a way behind you....starting to get a little bit nervous now....

Hope you're having a relaxing eve ready for tomorrow, and hope you can take it easy over the next 2 weeks


----------



## Nessybaby (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Happy Hippo  
Just read your post. Sounds very much where I am with my TX. I Just made the nhs criteria, as my GP at the time told me I was too old for IVF   I thought that was it in general. I was given all the wrong facts....I didnt even realise it was only for nhs. Anyways, I moved GP and I found out that on *time of refferal* by your GP you must be under 37 and 5 months to qualify for nhs. I've been on the waiting list for 3 years now and finally, at the age of 38... FINALLY, me and my DP have been in for all the tests, met the nhs criteria (I had to loose 2 stone in 8 weeks and I did it!) got the dates and ready to start ICSI in Jan.   I'm all fine but my DP has low sperm count.
It's my 1st cycle and fingers crossed. Start Jan 2012
I'd love to keep in touch with people are having ICSI as I really don't know the success rate or anyone who is going through the same as me.  
How is your TX so far? How are the injections? Your journey so far seems to be going to plan....sending you fairydust!
Please let me know, it would be good to chat to someone who is experiencing the same things.  
Thanks!
Ness


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Just thought I would give you an update as you were all so helpful throughout my fist time.  I tested today,    Sad day.

Will start again, hopefully in January or February next year, dependying on how early I will be allowed to start.  I hope to see the consultant soon for a follow up visit. 

Nessybaby - maybe we will be both doing simillar timings in Jan!  I am going ICSI as well, simmilar issues as in your case.  

All the best to you all! x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi happy hippo, so sorry for your news today, big   to you and dh, take time to heel,
its good your thinking of next cycle already, and your looking infront,
i def no how you feel,  

im starting again jan the 16th, maybe we might be same time, are you privet,
or nhs,

i no most clinic like you to have 3 bleeds but some could be diff, xxx


----------



## Nessybaby (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy...hippo 
    ohhhh I am so sorry hunny, sending you big   and lots of support. I hope you can start again in Jan/feb, keep me informed luvly, we can share ICSI together very soon, not long considering Christmas   is only around the corner and the New Year   is on it's way  

Rest up, don't get stressed and I'll be sending you positive vibes xxx
Take care, Ness xxx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Happy Hippo

So so sorry to hear your sad news   , my thoughts are with you and DH and I'm sending you great big virtual hugs   .  I hope you are able to rest up and take the next couple of months to recover and get your head around starting the next cycle.  It's really good that you are already thinking so positively about starting early 2012.  Please keep us posted and in the meantime take heaps of care  

xxx


----------

